# Automatic Feeder



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Would this be ok for a beardie?

8 DAY AUTOMATIC DIGITAL DOG CAT PET HOLIDAY FEEDER BOWL on eBay (end time 28-Jul-09 17:15:09 BST)

How can I keep livefood (roaches) alive in it for a day or 2?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Bump?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Roaches would be fine in there.
The only concern is if there are gaps large enough the roaches will escape before it's their time.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

It stays shut but opens on timer so sections will be blocked in if not I'll make something for it lol


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking at the photo of it there seems to be a gap between each section and the lid meaning the roaches will get a free roam of each compartment.


----------



## marston87 (May 14, 2009)

as i mentioned befor


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

marston87 said:


> as i mentioned befor


Hey couldn't the gap be blocked off or something?

Plus roaches can't climb?


----------



## marston87 (May 14, 2009)

if it was blocked how would it turn and how many roaches u gonna put in that mine will eat up to 15 in a few min then will go back to basking

lucky to fit a few in there 

best way of feeding is by giving it them for 10-15 min then take any uneaten ones out

or by end of day you have viv full of roaches or whatever your gonna use and one stressed out pet

Any other question?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

marston87 said:


> if it was blocked how would it turn and how many roaches u gonna put in that mine will eat up to 15 in a few min then will go back to basking
> 
> lucky to fit a few in there
> 
> ...


Just wanted a way to feed when am not there lol

There must be 1 these around that are decent for a day or 2

Thanks though mate :no1:


----------



## marston87 (May 14, 2009)

no probs have a go if it dont work then try something else you can buy cricket feeders, etc etc 

but i have never had any success with them

Good luck though 

Dont mean to be nasty : victory:

Any questions give me a shout


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Ah I know mate, thanks! Much appreciated


----------



## Lamontlacy87 (Dec 3, 2017)

Wow, the comments are so old. Hope I didn't bother you guys.
I have been using these for several years and they have been working great. Now, I think it would be much better for us to get ourselves an automatic feeder. It would be much more convenient for us to feed our cats this way. Not to mention, you can control the diet and amount of food intake. If your cats have diabetes or similar conditions, getting an automatic feeder will help to improve their health a lot. You check all the important factors before buying it too. Cheers.


----------

